# My way of shooting slingshots



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

This is how I hold for all application .. pfs .. ott ttf full butterfly draw .. frameless .. I have been wiring I this Video for a while.. hope someone enjoys sand it is helpful ! Thanks 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Good vid saw some things I'd like to try  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> Good vid saw some things I'd like to try  thanks for sharing.


Welcome .. glad u like

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great video and very informative!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are awesome!!!!!!!! I do have one question for you. When you first started shooting slingshots, did it come naturally to you?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Your videos are awesome!!!!!!!! I do have one question for you. When you first started shooting slingshots, did it come naturally to you?


Hey tag! Thank you for your support ... and to answer your question .. no I don't believe it came super easy to me ... but I have always been the type to learn something quickly ... I teach martial arts also and everyone has a number .. a number of how many times it takes them to go through a motion before it becomes ingrained in them .. (muscle memory) .
I have always found mine to be much lower than most .. and I see that in some students also... but I do know that with repetition we can all learn anything !  hope this helps bud ! Keep shootin!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Your videos are awesome!!!!!!!! I do have one question for you. When you first started shooting slingshots, did it come naturally to you?
> ...


So your shooting skills are not some sort of magical witchcraft????? As noted by Mr. Nice on another post.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

The magic of repetition.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> So your shooting skills are not some sort of magical witchcraft????? As noted by Mr. Nice on another post.


He can't tell you Jolly; it's against the code. Rumor has it Joey was a mortal shooter at one time. Until the night he and Dgui, ripped on Boone's Farm and 151, decided to hold a seance to summon the spirit of Rufus Hussey. Joey placed his PFS on the ouija board and they got after it. They say Joey's only memory of the event was screaming "Rufus, why did you pull against the ties!?" The answer, whatever it was, haunts Joey's dreams. The upside is that ever since that night- the man can't miss. Apparently Hussey gave him more than a simple answer to an unrelated question.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Tag said:
> ...


Hahahaha if it were only that easy man!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr. Nice said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > So your shooting skills are not some sort of magical witchcraft????? As noted by Mr. Nice on another post.
> ...


Hahaha I wish it was as simple as a spell .. I have the caluses to prove it lol .. but man u have a great imagination !!! And thank u ... I think  lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

